# Dingo pups in USA ?



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

................Anyone have , or , breed Dingos here in the USA ? I did a google and didn't come up with anything , definite . Very interesting breed . , thanks , fordy:shrug:


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

try a carolina dog. they are a feral/pariah type that developed here in the USA. should be similar to a dingo. also please remember people often over sell how wonderful their chosen breed is & forget to tell you the PITA parts about owning them. like dingos & their crosses being incorrigable stock killers. also importing dogs from OZ is relatively easy & cheap (but a financial horror story the other way).


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Australian Cattle Dogs are part dingo. They're also known as heelers, blue or red heelers and frequently have their tails docked because some fool keeps thinking the Australian shepherd is the same breed which it's not! ACDs are hardheaded and good cattle dogs.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

................Thanks , fordy


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

I have one of each- red and blue and both were rescues who came WITH docked tails. Grrr.... they NEED them things.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

............I'm hoping to find a place in the country that I can rent or lease\ purchase so I can provide a fenced area that I can leave a dog without having to worry about it running around , getting into trouble . This may take a while from the way things look . , fordy


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

We had a visit from an Australian Shepherd and it was very close to a border collie in appearance. Nice dog but it needed more socialiation.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't think I would count on a wild animal, like a dingo, to stay in a fenced area. Wild canids are generally a lot smarter than a domestic dog, and require a lot more exercise. You might want to consider a lower energy dog that does not hunt, or an energetic dog that is bred as a companion. I'm thinking a papillon (basicly a miniature spaniel, but might not like to be alone all day), pit bull, shiba inu, ...


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Maura said:


> I don't think I would count on a wild animal, like a dingo, to stay in a fenced area. Wild canids are generally a lot smarter than a domestic dog, and require a lot more exercise. You might want to consider a lower energy dog that does not hunt, or an energetic dog that is bred as a companion. I'm thinking a papillon (basicly a miniature spaniel, but might not like to be alone all day), pit bull, shiba inu, ...


................Heelers , maybe , Part Dingo , but a 100% dingo is a fawn color and a tad bigger than a heeler . Heelers do have tremendous survival skills , loyalty and brains . As much as I'd like too have a heeler (or a pit for that matter) , I'll forgo getting one until I find a small piece of land to put my trailer on where I can provide a fenced enclosure . I can't simply leave home for work and assume Fido will stay , "at home " . , fordy:cowboy:


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

fordy
if your're situation isn't fit for a heeler it sure as hell isn't fit for a dingo despite the BS some BYB put on their website. dingos can also come in B&T like a dobe if it's from certain tropical areas in Northern Oz.

side note heelers have smithfield in the background and as such can (very rarely) be born bobtailed so check the dog to make sure it is docked & not natural. also docking is sometimes done for health reasons and if the dog was originally tried as a working dog, there may be a very valid reason for docking. unless you know the person doing the docking you don't know why it was done. in germany they used to dock tails on german sheperds used for working hogs because rank hogs WILL grab a dogs tail.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Pops2 said:


> fordy
> if your're situation isn't fit for a heeler it sure as hell isn't fit for a dingo despite the BS some BYB put on their website. dingos can also come in B&T like a dobe if it's from certain tropical areas in Northern Oz.
> 
> side note heelers have smithfield in the background and as such can (very rarely) be born bobtailed so check the dog to make sure it is docked & not natural. also docking is sometimes done for health reasons and if the dog was originally tried as a working dog, there may be a very valid reason for docking. unless you know the person doing the docking you don't know why it was done. in germany they used to dock tails on german sheperds used for working hogs because rank hogs WILL grab a dogs tail.


................Yep , I agree completely ! I was just curious about the dingo , and their personality particulars . I seem to be drawn too those breeds who exhibit an independence of spirit but are also loyal . This why I spent 12 years with my best friend , an Akita whom I miss dearly . As much as I want another dog , I won't commit until I can provide a decent and secure home , i.e. , a fenced enclosure . , fordy


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I have a client that breeds dingos.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Tiempo said:


> I have a client that breeds dingos.


........Would you post some pics of the pups as well as the parents ? I visited with a gentleman who supposedly possessed a True Dingo , he said the dog would not allow anyone too watch it eat it's food . This animal also exhibited several other , very unique personality traits I had never heard of . It would really be enlightening IF your friend would post here and relate the psychology of a Dingo as they are very special animals . , thanks , fordy


----------



## ladyrua (May 26, 2006)

My boy is named Dingo, although he's closer to a Carolina Dog except in size. He's small, but hefty - 45lbs. He's extremly loyal (a mama's boy) and protective, but independent too. He's smart and learns new things quickly, he's got a vocabulary of maybe 50 words he cleary understand and reacts to.


----------



## Rouen (Aug 19, 2004)

While I wasn't with Dingos, I did spend 2 weeks in the midst of Peruvian pariahs. I can tell you that in the city they were smarter than the humans(Peruvian natives and American tourists alike) when it came to crossing the roads. in the villages along the Amazon River the dogs were friendly but warning of intruders and stayed in their home area, be it a village or a small clearing. keep in mind that these are pariahs that haven't ventured away from humans, where as carolina dogs, dingos, and canaan dogs have so they might be a bit more weary or harder to socialize.
I'd recomend starting with a pariah that has been reintegrated into domestication like the basenji


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

fordy said:


> ........Would you post some pics of the pups as well as the parents ? I visited with a gentleman who supposedly possessed a True Dingo , he said the dog would not allow anyone too watch it eat it's food . This animal also exhibited several other , very unique personality traits I had never heard of . It would really be enlightening IF your friend would post here and relate the psychology of a Dingo as they are very special animals . , thanks , fordy


I can call her and ask about them. I only see her every few weeks when I trim her hooved animals.

She has a lot of exotic animals.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Tiempo said:


> I can call her and ask about them. I only see her every few weeks when I trim her hooved animals.
> 
> She has a lot of exotic animals.


..............Thank You ! I think it would be very educational if she would provide some info on Dingo's . , fordy


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Australia has numerous horror stories about folks that thought it clever to introduce something they felt Australia was missing. Rabbits and Cane Toads to name two. In Michigan, shooting fenced deer was quite a business for the rich. To capture a larger audience, they brought in Wild Hogs.Some from the southern states and some Russian Boars. Others sought to raise them to sell to these "hunt clubs". Everyone underestimated the hogs disdain for fences. As a result of these imported porcine, thousands run wild, destroying ponds, crops, lawns and threatening to spread psudorabies to the domestic hog industry. Sparrows and dandelions were introduced to this country. Keep your darn dingoes in Australia.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I've been told it's illegal to import dingoes. They come in primarily the yellow color but they do come in other rare colors such as black, black/tan and so on.


----------



## crabappleplum (9 mo ago)

I've always had Australian shepherds, border collies, American farm collies, a few Queensland heelers.

The dog we have now is black mouth cur, red aussie and red wolf. He is the most self-possessed independent dog I ever met. He is obedient, willing to please, easygoing, and quite happy, but if he don't wanna do something, we can't make him do it. The Wild Dog of Borneo comes out with quite the practiced Scary Face. We respect his boundaries, and he respects ours.


----------



## Brony97 (4 mo ago)

Dingos are extremely dangerous and I'm pretty sure you are not allowed to keep let alone breed them. They have whole states fenced in Australia trying to keep sheep safe from these beasts.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

crabappleplum said:


> I've always had Australian shepherds, border collies, American farm collies, a few Queensland heelers.
> 
> The dog we have now is black mouth cur, red aussie and red wolf. He is the most self-possessed independent dog I ever met. He is obedient, willing to please, easygoing, and quite happy, but if he don't wanna do something, we can't make him do it. The Wild Dog of Borneo comes out with quite the practiced Scary Face. We respect his boundaries, and he respects ours.


sounds awful!
Reminds me of the dog at a local animal shelter that they couldn't find a home for. He was a cross, Jack Russel/Australian Heeler. Adopted several times, but returned. No one could tolerate that degree of, how do you say it? Oh, self-possessed independence.


----------



## crabappleplum (9 mo ago)

A Jack Russel/Australian heeler is exactly the kind of dog I'd bring home. A good working dog has confidence, independence, self-motivation and drive. And a hobby, all dogs need a hobby. I had a Jack and 2 borderjacks, they find their niche on the farm. My first, and best border collie was at humane society for 18 months with 3 prior adoption/returns. He wasn't fit for suburban backyards full of little kids, but he was perfect for us.

These dogs would be awful if their purpose was clingy emotional support house pet, but they are driven dedicated working dogs. My neighborhood has had no poultry losses to coyotes, raccoons, weasels or dogs since a neighbor asked me to leave the ugly dog loose at night. He is serving his purpose in life, he's happy and content.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

haypoint said:


> Australia has numerous horror stories about folks that thought it clever to introduce something they felt Australia was missing. Rabbits and Cane Toads to name two. In Michigan, shooting fenced deer was quite a business for the rich. To capture a larger audience, they brought in Wild Hogs.Some from the southern states and some Russian Boars. Others sought to raise them to sell to these "hunt clubs". Everyone underestimated the hogs disdain for fences. As a result of these imported porcine, thousands run wild, destroying ponds, crops, lawns and threatening to spread psudorabies to the domestic hog industry. Sparrows and dandelions were introduced to this country. Keep your darn dingoes in Australia.


Don't worry, you are highly unlikely to get a pure-bred dingo out of Australia, and as time moves on, they are becoming rarer as they mix with feral dogs. The closest you will find is the Australian Cattle Dog aka the Blue or Red Heeler and a mix of other herding breeds. 

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

haypoint said:


> sounds awful!
> Reminds me of the dog at a local animal shelter that they couldn't find a home for. He was a cross, Jack Russel/Australian Heeler. Adopted several times, but returned. No one could tolerate that degree of, how do you say it? Oh, self-possessed independence.


The Blue or Red Heeler is a strong and indepenent dog and do not make good pets unless one has the time to give them masses of exercise - and I do mean masses! They were origninally bred to drove stock for hundreds of miles so a quarter acre section in town isn't going to cut it. Add that to the similar temperament of the Jack Russel ----- and whoohoo, you've got a time bomb on your hands. OK where I live (perhaps) as I've a 150 acres and stock so they can run to their hearts content but not a good pet mix at all. Oh, and I have had both breeds.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------

